# How to attatch bands....??



## Tom Krein (Oct 24, 2010)

I'm new to slingshots and this forum. So far enjoying it and looking forward to having a lot of fun with slingshots. I have some questions though and couldn't find the answers with search and there are no stickies. Maybe we could start a sticky with some of the more basic info for those getting into the sport...

How do you attach your bands? Are there any tutorials? I have seen Perry's you-tube on attaching with theraband strips, but unfortunately I don't have any...

Looking forward to your replies as I finally finished up my second antler slingshot and have some of Bill's bands ready to put on!!









THANKS!

Tom


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Tom, if you check out my blog, you will find a recent entry with pictures, text and even a video of how I attach bands. Just follow the same procedure without the fabric mentioned. In fact, you will find a wealth of technical information in my blog, such as how to design slingshots, and just about every aspect of how bands and elastic works, plus Microsoft Excel spreadsheets to calculate ballistics and ball sizes. I think my blog is pretty much exactly what you're looking for. Note though that everything is subject to debate and these are just my own views and experimental findings. It's like any enthusiast-driven technical hobby. Imagine how many different heat treatment formulas you have seen for something as simple as O1.


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

Tom I use a method myself and some others have taken to calling "gypsy tabs" using leather tabs secured by whipping. They are very safe to use and create a good-looking slingshot. If you want my tutorial I'll be happy to post a link.



Obviously this is for a more rustic/homemade-type catapult but it's all I use anymore.


----------



## Darb (Sep 14, 2010)

jmplsnt said:


> Tom I use a method myself and some others have taken to calling "gypsy tabs" using leather tabs secured by whipping. They are very safe to use and create a good-looking slingshot. If you want my tutorial I'll be happy to post a link.
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously this is for a more rustic/homemade-type catapult but it's all I use anymore.


I'd enjoy seeing more on this.


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

Hey Darb here are the links:

I don't know if it is allowed to include outside links but I know where the info is so...

You can find how to link them here by Nick: http://jacksshed.myf.../about6133.html

And by jmplsnt how he makes his Gypsy attachment here: http://jacksshed.myf.../about6271.html

I hope this helps!


----------



## Tom Krein (Oct 24, 2010)

So with the Gypsy tabs how do you attach the bands once they are in place?









Tom


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

The elastic is passed under the tab (I use a messenger made of nylon mason's twine) and it's bound back on itself using either twine or a rubber band (my favorite).





I have found that with this method (once you overcome the teething and learning curve) your elastic will last a good long while as it does not touch the catapult where the stretch is at its greatest. You also can tune your elastic to give just a little bit where it's bound under the leather tab and I think this makes the elastic last a little longer because it can give just that little bit instead of popping and setting you to strapping up with a new set.

I've shot slingshots for years and while I admit mine are a bit rustic and not the finely-tuned masterpieces a lot of the maker-vendors here turn out (and man they are truly fine!) I get out and shoot almost every day, versus struggling with maintenance and creating bandsets. I love my Traveling Man-style slingshots and the way I feel they keep my elastics going has really endeared them to me. I assure you your/my antler catty will be wearing leather tabs within about 10 minutes of my getting home from this hitch!


----------



## Darb (Sep 14, 2010)

jmplsnt said:


> Hey Darb here are the links:
> 
> I don't know if it is allowed to include outside links but I know where the info is so...
> 
> ...


I'm getting server not found errors on both links ... I think you pasted the url's incorrectly, and the elipsises in the middle got replaced with their namesakes.

Meanwhile, it's an interesting attachment system ... might be fun to play with that.

On a related note, Perry's new "rough and ready" line might be just the thing for buying several of the same SS and trying out different bandsets and attachment methods, and comparing how they feel/shoot.


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

Ok I have run down the original threads.....try these two links

The Gypsy Tabs Tutorial I wrote: http://jacksshed.myfreeforum.org/about6271.html

And a shameless plug of the cheap chained bands I love: http://jacksshed.myfreeforum.org/about6133.html

Hope these help!


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

I do naturals and while I don't have a Video, Geko uses the same method and he does..


----------



## Darb (Sep 14, 2010)

Thanks gents. Bookmarked for future experimentation.


----------

